
81% of Australian IT workers experience sexual harassment at work - chris1993
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-09-12/human-rights-commission-report-reveals-sexual-harassment-at-work/10231480
======
yesenadam
Please change the title, it's not correct. At all. (It might be true but it's
nothing like what the survey reports.)

The headline on the webpage is "Sexual harassment at work is on the rise in
Australia, the Human Rights Commission says".

The figure sounded crazy so I looked at the survey report.[0]

It says 81% of people in workplaces categorized as "Information, Media,
Telecommunications" have experienced workplace sexual harassment in the last 5
years.

That category includes anyone working in publishing, movies, TV, radio,
libraries, etc. The national average is 33% across all workplaces (in previous
5 years), so that could well be the figure for "IT workers". Or it could be
anything. I suspect it's much lower, since there are so few women in the
field. The report says "One in five Australians were sexually harassed in the
workplace in the last 12 months.", 23% of women and 16% of men.

The category "Information Media and Telecommunications" consists of the
subcategories:

Publishing (except Internet and Music Publishing)

Motion Picture and Sound Recording Activities

Broadcasting (except Internet)

Internet Publishing and Broadcasting

Telecommunications Services

Internet Service Providers, Web Search Portals and Data Processing Services

Library and Other Information Services

Another category "Professional, Scientific and Technical Services" has the
subcategories:

Professional, Scientific and Technical Services (except Computer System Design
and Related Services)

Computer System Design and Related Services

[0][https://www.humanrights.gov.au/sites/default/files/document/...](https://www.humanrights.gov.au/sites/default/files/document/publication/AHRC_WORKPLACE_SH_2018.pdf)

------
chris1993
81% of employees in IT, media, and telecommunications report experiencing
sexual harassment at work in the past 5 years

